# rechner leasen!?



## 4nd3rl (26. Januar 2003)

tach zusammen, 
hat jemand von euch erfahrung im leasen von pc`s? 
ich hab mir mal so überlegt, was da an asche zusammenkommt, wenn man sich, wie bestimmt viele von euch, alle 2-3 jahre nen neuen rechner kauft und den dann meistens nicht mal mehr verkauft am ende der nutzungsdauer (freundin schenken, server basteln, etc.)
vielleicht hat wer infos, vielen dank

mphg andy


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2003)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht rentabel einen PC zu leasen, da die Rechner oftmals minimal ausgestttet sind und die AGBs, bzw. Nutzungs - und/oder Vertragsbedingungen es verbieten den Rechnenr zu öffnen um die Hardware zu verändern.

Es ist zwar praktisch nach einem Jahr ( oder Ende Vertragslaufzeit ) den PC gegen eine neue Maschione getauscht zu bekommen, aber wie jedes Ding hat auch dieses seine Macken:

Oftmals Wartung nur über Dienstleister ( kostenplichtig )
Veränderung der Konfiguration ( softwareseitig ) nicht möglich

Aber es gibt sicher auch ehrliche und gute Anbieter. Ich habe nachdem ich 5 Anbieter get#estet habe das ganze aufgegeben.


----------



## Friedrich Engels (26. Januar 2003)

ich hab da gar keine guten erfahrungen gemacht, einmal und nie wieder...
Knebelverträge, schlechte hardware,teure wartungen...
*wenns funktionieren würde hätte es sich sicher durchgesetzt.*
ich glaube du bist besser beraten wenn du dir alle paar jahre nen neuen rechner kaufst bzw. in regelmäßigen abständen aufrüstest.
Wenn man seine Hardware nicht bei Karstadt kauft sondern über den versandhandel muss ja auch keine vermögen ausgeben.


-F.


----------



## 4nd3rl (27. Januar 2003)

vielen dank, sehr aufschlussreich. 
ich muss weg- bestellen =)


----------

